# Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro OC



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

The Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro OC is a close-to-reference Ampere graphics card even though it looks nothing like the Founders Edition. The triple-slot, triple-fan cooler on the Gaming Pro features fan stop and runs slightly cooler than the NVIDIA Founders Edition.

*Show full review*


----------



## Arcdar (Sep 17, 2020)

I know that might be a strange Question, but why don't we also have a graph comparing "all" of the new 3080's ?

I mean, a seperate graph to not completely mess up the Standard Graphs but one where we can see the msi vs asus vs palit vs FE versions you tested.

Two little graphs for FPS (Min/Max/AVG) and Noise Levels including just the 3080s would already be more than enough :/



Oh, and as I forgot this before the edit:
Thanks Wizzard for the great Analysis and everything else. Besides the Point above your testing and everything is absolutely great  ((sorry, I know. Typical
German to complain About something even though the Overall Thing is really good ^^ ))


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 17, 2020)

These AIBs are identical performance as the reference and have virtually zero real world gains from overclocking even after drawing 400W (2-3%).

Ampere has been a massive disappointment. I'll wait for the 3070 Ti,  3080 Ti and RDNA2 6800XT/6900XT.


----------



## jonup (Sep 17, 2020)

Shatun_Bear said:


> These AIBs are identical performance as the reference and have virtually zero real world gains from overclocking even after drawing 400W (2-3%).
> 
> Ampere has been a massive disappointment. I'll wait for the 3070 Ti,  3080 Ti and RDNA2 6800XT/6900XT.


It's 50-100% faster than the previous gen at the same price point. Which is also the greatest generational gain in awhile. What exactly does it take to please you?


----------



## dicktracy (Sep 17, 2020)

Tuf is whooping all their asses. Strix will be quite a beast.


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks like the Adidas logo...just a observation.


----------



## B-Real (Sep 18, 2020)

jonup said:


> It's 50-100% faster than the previous gen at the same price point. Which is also the greatest generational gain in awhile. What exactly does it take to please you?


Pascal was faster compared to Maxwell than Ampere compared to Turing. This doesn't mean Ampere is not very good, but the efficiency gain is only tad bit better than the Pascal-Turing gain. Maxwell-Pascal efficiency gain was ~3 times better.



dicktracy said:


> Tuf is whooping all their asses. Strix will be quite a beast.


TUF is a huge surprise for me. TBH, you don't even need to spend any extra money on a better cooling than TUF.


----------



## jonup (Sep 18, 2020)

B-Real said:


> Pascal was faster compared to Maxwell than Ampere compared to Turing. This doesn't mean Ampere is not very good, but the efficiency gain is only tad bit better than the Pascal-Turing gain. Maxwell-Pascal efficiency gain was ~3 times better.


You clearly chose to exclude price in you calculation. If you compare 1080 to 980ti sure the performance was greater than 2080ti to 3080. except 980ti was a $550 card and 1080 was $600/700 card. In that sense 1080 was not a replacement for the 980 but 980ti and then some. 3080 is not a replacement for 2080ti, it is technically 2080 replacement (not even 2080s). And given that, Ampare is easily 5-10% greater jump over Turing than Pascal over Maxwell. 
On you second point about efficiency, nobody spending 700-800 bucks on a GPU gives a donkeys dump about consumption as long as the cooling can handle it. There are 100W+ in unnecessary lights on at  house atm. And no, I'm not an exception. People asking about power consumption in this realm are the same people who ask about gas mileage on a performance vehicle. You don't buy one to brag about power/fuel consumption.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

2 1080 in SLI ... playing 4k at 80 fps i don't see the need unless the 3090 goes on a 50 % discount then i'm game


----------



## pat-roner (Sep 18, 2020)

Great work as always @W1zzard, but in the current climate i feel i'm missing two things

Either noise normalized temperature results or RPM normalized cooler, just to compare the effectiveness of the coolers. 
Aftermarket cards seems to be 90% cooler performance, so a better way to compare would be awesome.

Also with aftermarket cards performance insanely close, a "comparisation" page or something would be awesome.

It's cool to see performance compared to other generation reference and whatnot, but what I'm really interested in, is what is the best 3080 card.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 18, 2020)

pat-roner said:


> Either noise normalized temperature results or RPM normalized cooler, just to compare the effectiveness of the coolers.
> Aftermarket cards seems to be 90% cooler performance, so a better way to compare would be awesome.


How's that gonna work? These cards are very different power draw = very different heat output

Fans are vastly different, too, so RPM can't be set to the same value

I guess I could play with power limit to set them to the same limit and then set fan speed to the same noise level and report temps
Or write a 3D test that puts out an adjustable load, so I can dial in specific power draw = heat output -> all cards at for example 300 W


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 18, 2020)

jonup said:


> It's 50-100% faster than the previous gen at the same price point. Which is also the greatest generational gain in awhile. What exactly does it take to please you?



40-60% faster than previous gen, uses 30-40% more power and going from 12nm to 8nm to achieve this. Also the card comes equipped with only 10GB. Not impressive at all, especially considering there is no stock of FE @ $700 which is a good price but not available for 95% of people...


----------



## jonup (Sep 18, 2020)

The way "my" math works, this is 67% and 56% faster than 2080 and 2080s, respectively. RTX performance is even more impressive. 
Also there were still a few $700 cards left late in the morning EST. Also hating on the card because it sold off at launch shouldn't be counted against any card. Also to many people I guess the card must have been quite impressive, because they sold out quick and there were many models available everywhere.


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Sep 20, 2020)

jonup said:


> View attachment 169057
> The way "my" math works, this is 67% and 56% faster than 2080 and 2080s, respectively. RTX performance is even more impressive.
> Also there were still a few $700 cards left late in the morning EST. Also hating on the card because it sold off at launch shouldn't be counted against any card. Also to many people I guess the card must have been quite impressive, because they sold out quick and there were many models available everywhere.



There are not 'many models available everywhere', there is extremely limited stock, check any forum where people are actually trying to buy them, orders are being cancelled, dispatch notes are not being updated. This is a paper launch.


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 20, 2020)

Shatun_Bear said:


> This is a paper launch.


 Had a feeling it was going to be. It kind of feels like a bit of a preemptive launch in advance of RDNA2. I feel like Nvidia is trying it's best to secure as many sales as possible now for those that can't wait to see how RDNA2 pans out which is smart play on their part despite all the crap they are going to get about the paper launch. I wouldn't be shocked if AMD does a bit of a paper launch in return though to offset it and who could blame them.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 20, 2020)

Shatun_Bear said:


> There are not 'many models available everywhere', there is extremely limited stock, check any forum where people are actually trying to buy them, orders are being cancelled, dispatch notes are not being updated. This is a paper launch.


Not sure a limited release counts as a paper launch, they really should have made it clear how many were released and retailers should have listed stock quantities.


----------



## gasolina (Nov 17, 2020)

May i ask about the pcb length just the pcb only without the heatsink


----------



## sp_00n (Dec 5, 2020)

can the shroud and fans be removed easily from the heatsink? what is the heatshink depth (or height) alone w/ PCB?


----------

